# maxima color code



## Rubheat83 (Aug 11, 2005)

can someone tell me what is the color code for a 97 maxima which color is somewhat gold or beige, i tried looking for it on the side of the driver;s door but the sticker with the color code disappeared.


----------



## Surf (Aug 19, 2005)

Rubheat83 said:


> can someone tell me what is the color code for a 97 maxima which color is somewhat gold or beige, i tried looking for it on the side of the driver;s door but the sticker with the color code disappeared.


color code is CG2 biege OEM from 2/94-7/98

Hope it helps
Surf


----------

